# Garage Wiring



## Imacarguytoo (Dec 27, 2006)

Im wanting to install more shop lights in my garage. I have a main power (switched) wire that goes to a light then to a junction box. I do not want to add more wiring to the junction box. So i was wanting to splice into the switched wire and install an outlet then the wiring to go onto the light thats existing. How do i do it?

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm not real clear about your intentions but it looks like you want to add another shop-light fixture to an existing junction box and have it and the original light come on together. If that is the case you need to identify (with a tester) which wire in the junction box comes on with the switch and attach your black wire from the new fixture to it. Then, you need to identify a neutral or common wire to connect your white wire to and connect the mechanical ground to the bare ground wire in the junction box. Remember, if the switch is on (powering the existing light) your common wire will also be a current carrying conductor.
Glenn


----------



## Parrothead (Dec 28, 2006)

I, too am having trouble visualizing what you have in mind. Did you want your new receptacle to be controlled by the switch as well? What is the purpose of this outlet? Is it for a new shoplight, or is it for something else and then the light will be hard-wired?


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 29, 2006)

Imacarguytoo said:


> Im wanting to install more shop lights in my garage. I have a main power (switched) wire that goes to a light then to a junction box. I do not want to add more wiring to the junction box. So i was wanting to splice into the switched wire and install an outlet then the wiring to go onto the light thats existing. How do i do it?
> 
> Thanks



Assuming metallic box and conductor enclosures.(A code requirement for garage wiring below 8' in many areas)
Turn the power off. Open the SW box, disconnect the cable, pipe or flexible conduit that travels to the light fixture from the switch and the device that retains it in the box. Using a pull nipple, attach a 4s box to the top of the switch box and a wood block between the stud that the switch box is mounted, to and the next stud, for stability.
Reconnect the disconnected conductors to the top of the new box. Add new #12 conductors from the existing switch, to the new switch box, Add your new conductor runs to the new light fixtures. Twist all the black together, then all the whites and wirenut.


----------

